# West side MI. MS-Meet & Greet



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Come one, come all, down to BW's on Alpine @ 6pm in Grand Rapids on 13OCT05, that's the 13th of October. Meet some of the people that you've given or taken advise to or from or had something to add to an interesting thread started by them, like...the perch milking thread...or the curse of the backwards walking, rotten meat smelling ghoul of the woods.

If you'd like to join some of the members for a bit 'O' fishing beforehand. So if you're interested, go to the Sounding off forum and check it for the fishing details.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110566&page=4&pp=15

Roll Call:

DTG
Steinfishski
Omega58
Kush
Malainse
Splitshot
Hunter333?
Wellston
WyleECoyote?
JRod
BigSid?
Quest32a
Thunderhead
Shady Oaks
Adjusted3 and Steve Arend?
Sib
Hypox


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Steve, 

Somehow you missed me in the roll call count! I will be there, can't make the fishing beforehand though.

Rick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

DonP should be there as well. 

I'm fishing below 6th St dam from 4:30-6pm, and thinking about an after dark assault on kings and/or walleye afetr the M&G. Keep that in mind and plan accordingly. Feel free to join me before or after the outing. pm me for more details.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

id love to join you fellas, but unfortunately i have class that day.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

catfishhoge said:


> Steve,
> 
> Somehow you missed me in the roll call count! I will be there, can't make the fishing beforehand though.
> 
> Rick


Sorry about that Rick!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Adjusted3 and I will be there and I believe 2Paws is also coming up. He will be up there fishing too.

Steve


----------



## sieler (Sep 24, 2005)

I may meet you all and greet you all there as well. I'll see what's going on.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Not quite sure yet to whether I will be able to make it... I would still like to. I forgot this is the day that my dad is having his back surgery. If everything goes well... I might be able to make it.

Timmy.... I will be in touch with you about this!!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Gomer...

So.... 364 days out of the year you don't have any class... but yet that one day... you manage to have some class? :evil: 

Sorry... that was a cheap shot I couldn't resist!!  :lol:


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Bev and I think we might be able to make it at least to get some chow.

We won't be able to stay all that late though because we have to pick up some guests for the wedding at the air port.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Six....

I got a solution so you can stay later....

Call off the wedding... that way you don't have to pick them up at the airport.... thereby leaving you plenty of time to stick around afterward!!  :lol:

Actually... I hope everything goes as planned and you two have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

DonP said:


> Hey Six....
> 
> I got a solution so you can stay later....
> 
> ...


 
Hahahaha...Somehow I don't think that would be in my best interests. Violent physichal harm may come to me if I was to do such things.

My hope is that we can hook up with some Marlin on Tuesday the 18th...hehe...
Here big fishy fishy fishy.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Count me in. I won't make it for the fishing, but I'll make the M&G. Looking forward to it! 

Sid


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Damn! I wish I'd have seen this sooner!!!!


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate to say it Milt, but this has been floating around in "Sound Off" for quite a while now. Where ya been??  Try to make it down, you might garner me a Friday off if you keep me up too late with your old GR stories!!!  :shhh: 

Sid


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

bigsid said:


> I hate to say it Milt, but this has been floating around in "Sound Off" for quite a while now. Where ya been??  Try to make it down, you might garner me a Friday off if you keep me up too late with your old GR stories!!!  :shhh:
> 
> Sid


 
I rarrely look in on "Sound Off". There's WAY TOO much sounding off in there for my taste.........errr!....hearing....errrr!!......seeing....:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Come on down if you can make it Milt. We're planning another fishing trip as well. It will be like old times.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If I can get out of work early enough, I'll try and make my way to the north side of town! 

Heck, maybe I'll take a half day off and get some river fishing lessons....


----------

